# [SOLVED]: vmware question

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

Don't know if this belongs here, but...

I have vmware-server installed on top of GNOME and trying to run VM inside epiphany (standard GNOME browser).

It appears that I need the VMWare Remote Console Plug-In for the browser.

What is it and how do I install one?

Thank you.

P.S.: This is what I tried:

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork ClientServerProgramming # /opt/vmware/server/console/bin/vmware-config-server-console.pl

You must read and accept the End User License Agreement to continue.

Press enter to display it. 

Do you accept? (yes/no) y

Thank you.

Configuring fallback GTK+ 2.4 libraries.

The configuration of VMware Server Console completed successfully.

IgorsGentooOnNetwork ClientServerProgramming # emerge -pv epiphany

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/epiphany-2.30.6  USE="nss -avahi -debug -doc (-introspection) -networkmanager -test" 5,790 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 5,790 kB

IgorsGentooOnNetwork ClientServerProgramming # vmware-server-console

/opt/vmware/server/console/lib/bin/vmware-server-console: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_mapped_file_unref

```

Last edited by ONEEYEMAN on Sat May 07, 2011 7:05 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kimmie

Which version of vmware-server are you using? 

The vmware-server-console package is used with vmware-server-1.x, and doesn't require a browser.

If you are using vmware-server 2.x, you don't need vmware-server-console, the plugin is part of the vmware-server package. But AFAIK it only works with firefox (or firefox-bin). Just make sure the server is started, and then point the browser to http://<your_host>:8222

If you are using vmware-server-1.x, you may be able to get around the error you described by putting VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK=yes in your environment (or, from the command line, use "VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK=yes vmware-server-console").

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

kimmie,

Yes, after you replied I looked and it showes version 1.1.x.

So I uninstalled it and installed FireFox-3.6.16, but now vmware does not even wants to load the interface.

Any idea?

Thank you.

----------

## kimmie

If it's vmware-server 1.x then you do need vmware-server-console; try the command "VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK=yes vmware-server-console".

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

kimmie,

No, it's a version 2 one:

```

igor@IgorsGentooOnNetwork ~/ClientServerProgramming $ emerge -pv vmware-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   RF  ] app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.2.203138-r4  494,187 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 494,187 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

```

Thank you.

----------

## kimmie

Did you configure vmware-server using vmware-server-config.pl?

Is vmware server running? (/etc/init.d/vmware-server start)

What happens when you point the browser at http://localhost:8222?

What is the output of "sudo netstat -tlp"?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

kimmie,

http://localhost:8222 did the trick.

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

kimmie,

Apparenyly FireFox gives the same message when trying to access VM console.

VMWare Remote Console Plug-In is not installed or could not be found.

Any idea?

Maybe there is something I need to grab from the VMware site and install it manually?

Thank you.

Never mind. Sorry for the noise.

----------

